# Error no default program specified



## lizsvscairns (Jun 4, 2007)

Please help - I am new to using FileZilla, I currently have a website and always used another program to edit it, now I have changed my provider and they have suggested I use filezilla, however I have a constant error appearing every time I try to view/edit one of my webpages it comes up with the Error : No default program specified, any suggestions???


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah if you are using the latest version of filezill do the following:

click Edit->settings.

go to File Veiwing/Editing at the bottom of the list on the left, then select the default program you want to load when you select edit.

Just click browse and find the exe of the program eg:

c:\windows\system32\notepad.exe

Hope that helps


----------



## lizsvscairns (Jun 4, 2007)

haswalt said:


> yeah if you are using the latest version of filezill do the following:
> 
> click Edit->settings.
> 
> ...


Yes that worked - thanks so much!


----------

